# Using Boiled Linseed Oil



## DocK (May 10, 2009)

I sawed up a bunch of pine 4 X 4's, air dried, and will be using them to build an arbor over my deck. I like the look of the boiled linseed oil and was wondering if anyone had any experience using the oil for a preservative. Not much moisture in this country but some.

Thanks.

DocK


----------



## daltxguy (Sep 7, 2007)

Oil on wood for outdoor projects is always good but you will need to reapply it every few years. BLO will act as a water repellent but won't last forever. Also BLO alone has no UV inhibitors so don't be surprised if it still goes gray after some time.

Your best bet really is a natural oil stain, which has oil in it, uv inhibitors and some pigment (which also aids with uv ) but which also enhances the natural color - that is, if you want to retain that natural wood color.

Good luck and post some pics when you are done!


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

You might also think about tung oil, if you just want an oil finish. I think it will hold up better to the weather, but like Steve said, you'll have to reapply it every year or so.


----------



## DocK (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## hObOmOnk (Feb 6, 2007)

DocK:

Real Tung Oil, not "TUNG OIL FINISH" has been used for centuries in Asia for outdoor wood including boats.

Real Tung Oil:
1. Dries faster than BLO.
2. Doesn't require heavy metal drying agents.
3. Doesn't yellow and darken as much as BLO.
4. It lasts longer between recoatings.

Tung Oil is best applied "fat over lean." Start by diluting Tung Oil 1:1 with mineral spirits. Use this as your initial treatment. Let it soak in then wipe off the excess after about 30 minutes. Allow it to dry for about 2 or 3 days, then rub on thin coats of full strength Tung Oil. Repeat for about 3 to 5 thin coats, allowing each coat to dry for about 2 days.

You might want to consider using a good spar (marine) varnish. Especially, one made with Tung Oil (e.g. WaterLox, Epifanes, etc.)
Note: Consumer brands of spar varnish, such as Minwax Helmsman aren't real spar varnish. That one is actually a diluted form of so-called "spar urethane", a long oil varnish made from inexpensive ingredients.

For UV protection, you might want to consider Sikkens Cetol.

Be willing to experiment.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Dock 
It looks like DRgoodwood covered it's use . Boiled linseed oil is not really boiled it's just linseed oil with a chemical dryer. Many people use it but newer types of finish are much more durable and quicker drying.


----------



## DocK (May 10, 2009)

Ask and thee will be answered. Good one from all of you. Many Thanks.


----------

